# Another Newbie in DFW area.



## Phaturkey (Jan 15, 2007)

haha, Hey, I would just like to say hi to all my fellow DFW people's. I'm a total newbie to planted tanks and set mine up this week actually. I reside in Crowley Texas, southern Fort Worth. Check out my journal and leave some comments? Haha, and bye.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome, Kelly. Looking forward to meeting you soon.

Cheryl


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome Kelly. I live in southwest Arlington. I sometimes have a fair number of plant clippings and cherry shrimp available for local pickup if you're interested. They are mostly common plants but I end up just throwing them away.

Mike H.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I am really close to Crowley and can help you out with some clippings too.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Come meet us and more at this months meeting. It'll be in Plano. Check the DFWAPC site to have directions mailed to you or PM me.


----------

